# 500 Gal Reverse Flow Trailer



## Discus39 (Sep 7, 2021)

Hello everyone. Wanted to share with everybody a smoker build I'm in the process of completing. I have been reading this forum for a few years getting  ideas and now its coming together. i will
continue to post as it comes together. still a lot  to complete and figure out as far as the trailer goes but the smoker is close to having a seasoning 


















	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 7, 2021)

That is so impressive! I’m also jealous! I think I’d end up blowing something up, starting a massive fire, or ending with a twisted pile of crap at the end. So…all I can do is save and someday hire someone with your skills!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 7, 2021)

She is a bute! Nice work.


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 7, 2021)

Wow thats gonna be nice when you finish.
Jim


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 8, 2021)

Looks good.


----------



## martin1950 (Sep 8, 2021)

Sure wish I had the talent to do something like that.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm not sure if the viewing angle is screwing up my view....  BUT....  the hinges look like there may be a problem with the door hanging up when opening and closing...
The "swing" point should be well outside the opening so the door seals do not bind during the opening/closing operation,..
You may be OK but, if you have a problem, this will solve it....











Also, if those pipes are drain tubes, bigger would be better....


....


----------



## Discus39 (Sep 8, 2021)

The doors open and close fine with current hinges.  I understand what your saying though. I had to put a piece of flat bar inside to get my seal and the flat bar on the outside is just on edge of door so there is no interference when opening.  Modifications as I go.


----------



## Discus39 (Sep 8, 2021)

The pipes are 3/8 structural steel at 28lbs per foot. Counter weights are 65lbs each.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 8, 2021)

That's good looking build. 
Where do you intend to run the exhaust? 
Staight out the top or with a 90° elbow above the FB?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2021)

Excellent work!
Al


----------



## fxsales1959 (Sep 8, 2021)

Discus39 said:


> Hello everyone. Wanted to share with everybody a smoker build I'm in the process of completing. I have been reading this forum for a few years getting  ideas and now its coming together. i will
> continue to post as it comes together. still a lot  to complete and figure out as far as the trailer goes but the smoker is close to having a seasoning
> View attachment 510060
> View attachment 510061
> ...


wonderful. if i ever attempted to weld, I'd have more scrap than completed project.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 8, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Also, if those pipes are drain tubes, bigger would be better....


I was thinking the same. The drain pipes look kinda small for keeping the liquid drained off the RF plate


----------



## Discus39 (Sep 8, 2021)

There are 2 drain pipes in the greese catch 1 at each end. They are both 3/4in. I didn't think I would need bigger. Guess I'll find out soon. 

I'm thinking to run exahust thru the end and shape the pipe to curvature of tank. Proable 6in diameter.  Let me know your opinion if the plenum box makes that much of a difference.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 8, 2021)

I’m a fan of the plenum box personally. I think it helps draw better.


----------



## Discus39 (Sep 8, 2021)

I would like to have a warming box on the trailer somewhere.  Might have to cut end of tank and build on firebox . Plenum would cause a problem with that.  Not sure what to do yet.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 8, 2021)

Discus39 said:


> I would like to have a warming box on the trailer somewhere.  Might have to cut end of tank and build on firebox . Plenum would cause a problem with that.  Not sure what to do yet.


Yeah if you do a warming box that will change things.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 8, 2021)

WOW! What a tank, pun intended. What are your intentions for this beast once it's completed? That thing will cook A LOT of food...


----------



## Discus39 (Sep 8, 2021)

I cook for large gatherings a few times a year.  Honestly this is just a project I wanted to build to say I've done it. Now that its coming together it might be more than I need. I would have no problem selling it. I have a few smaller tanks I might keep for myself and use this for a learning experience.  We will see how it turns out.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2021)

Discus39 said:


> I'm thinking to run exahust thru the end and shape the pipe to curvature of tank. Proable 6in diameter.  Let me know your opinion if the plenum box makes that much of a difference.



Plenum is an excellent choice...

6" exhaust AIN'T gonna be big enough...    Run your numbers through the tutorial to get the right size...

Standard Reverse Flow Smoker Calculator... by DaveOmak and others... Ready to use.. rev5.. 6/19/15. | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth! 

....


----------



## Discus39 (Sep 8, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Plenum is an excellent choice...
> 
> 6" exhaust AIN'T gonna be big enough...    Run your numbers through the tutorial to get the right size...
> 
> ...


Good evening  Dave,
Im not against at plenum at all. I haven't gotten to that bridge untill now and that's why i come to the forum.   As mentioned above i would like to add a warming box to this setup that will be on a trailer. 
If I add a plenum to current setup i can't have warming box on top of FB. So I ask.  how could I get little heat or smoke to an independent box on trailer. 


I know 6 inch would be on the smaller side but thought it would just be taller. I will run a few numbers and see what I'm looking at for a 8 in. 

Go big or go home I guess.. ..


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2021)

Put the plenum INSIDE the warming box.....
Build your smoker to the tutorial OR kick yourself forever....


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 9, 2021)

You definitely need to go 8”


----------



## Discus39 (Oct 31, 2021)

I was able to do my first burn off last night and see how this smoker turned out.  still a few finishing touches but i was excited to see some smoke.


----------



## Ringer (Oct 31, 2021)

Discus39 said:


> I was able to do my first burn off last night and see how this smoker turned out.  still a few finishing touches but i was excited to see some smoke.


Absolutely beautiful! Well done!!


----------



## Discus39 (Oct 31, 2021)

Very pleased with the outcome.  Once smoker was warmed up I was able to hold a 250 temp with ease and very little wood.  Going with the thicker steel on everything diffently made a difference holding the temp. Can't wait to get some meat on there and get the trailer built.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 31, 2021)

Looking great! 
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 31, 2021)

Looks great to me! Wanna see it cooking some meat too!

Ryan


----------



## Discus39 (Nov 17, 2021)

Smoker is rolling on wheels !!! just need to build my wood box and add a dry storage box and it will be ready for paint.


----------



## Discus39 (Mar 24, 2022)

For sale......


----------



## Discus39 (Mar 24, 2022)

..


----------

